# Split Fire  vs  Super Split



## virvis (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm looking for opinions.  I had my mind made up with a Super Split and then I stumbled across a Split Fire and I'm back to undecided again.  I can't find pricing on the Split Fire, I also can't find a dealer or rental shop in my area that carries these.  Anyone have any pricing info or opinionis about them.  I can't find any bad reviews on the Super Split but they are expensive.

Thanks for any comments.

Jim


----------



## jj3500 (Jul 28, 2009)

Super Splitter is sure pricey.  I agree. 

I just the videos on the Split fire.  That is pretty impressive too!  I requested info on pricing from their website.  Let you know.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi  I have been looking at both splitters for a wial  and will own one or the other soon . I think the Split fire  with the 4 way blade 3455  was around 3300 + tax. 
If you call the manufacture  they can find a dealer in your area . 
I have 2 27lb hydraulic splitters now   and they have plenty of power but   it is sloooow going  .  I think the Supper split is very fast.  I like the heavy duty model  with the 5.5 Honda motor  but may cheep out and get the 6.5 robins instead , its a  knock off. I can always swap to a Honda if i have trouble with the robin . 
 I am thinking about getting the taller frame with balloon tires and a work station. 
 There is a different manufacture making a SS look alike  . It is a copy of the smaller model for 1400 bucks .
 I will stick with the original SS . 
  The only problem  i have with the SS is it looks like it would whack off a finger before you know it , I have 3 sons that would be helping me and the SS looks like a potential accident . I'm not worried about my fingers .  John


----------



## TMonter (Jul 28, 2009)

Also take a look at the wood wolf as well:

http://thewoodwolf.com/index.html


----------



## cstrail (Sep 25, 2009)

wellbuilt home said:
			
		

> There is a different manufacture making a SS look alike  . It is a copy of the smaller model for 1400 bucks .
> John



Has anyone used this look alike to see how it compares???


----------



## wellbuilt home (Sep 28, 2009)

I have not seen a review  on the wolf but it is the same as the smaller model  SS . I bought a SS heavy duty  and it splits very fast compared to my hydraulic splitters . It gos thru a 20" log in 3 seconds . I split about 10 cord so far .
 The SS seems safer then it looks and i am comfortable using it  already.  John
 The guys at SS are nice to deal with I charge it on a Credit card and they sent the SS to my job  , We put the unit together ans greased it in about 1 hr . 
 I had a small learning curve and jammed up twice but after a few cord Its worked flawlessly .


----------



## jfacteau (Oct 4, 2009)

cstrail said:
			
		

> wellbuilt home said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just finished splitting 2 cords of wood with one a friend of mine owns. This thing is FAST. 2-3 second cycle time on it. Pretty much handles anything you can throw at it. If I buy a splitter this WILL be the one I go for. His did not have the tow package on it but that is one thing I would surely add. Kind of heavy like all splitters to lift into a truck


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 5, 2009)

The guys at SS told me that if they use  the tow package on the splitter they have to lower the table about 8" .
  I split wood to day for 3 hrs and it is effortless with the high table . I have   hydraulic splitters that i use on site to split large rounds so i can load them .
  The SS is 550 lbs shipping weight  I can roll it on a trailer if i want to move it . John


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 5, 2009)

the split fire looks like what I would get if I ever needed a splitter, I used a SS for a few years in PA and found it to be fast and dangerous, I wouldn't let anyone work the splitter with me, either I brought the wood or I loaded AND pulled the handle. The unit was borrowed from friends who did wood for a living and time was money for them. I did split my glove once, but got my hand out in time.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it really boils down to what type and size of wood it is that you'll spend the majority of your time splitting.  I have a SS and love it.  I work with mostly <20" oak, maple, beech, and hickory, the SS works excellent for this.   But, the SS would not be my first choice if the majoirty of my wood was over 20" or really tough and stringy (like elm).  For the rare tree I have to fight with, I find it easier to handle it with one of my big saws, but this is very rare.

If the wood wolf is a decent copy of the SS, I don't see how you could go wrong with that.  I got an excellent deal on my slightly used SS ($1400), but if I had not found this, I was going to take a good look at that WW.  It looks to be an excellent value.


----------

